# RAW Pictures - Yum!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Harleigh got 1/2 of a Chicken today, this will be her meal for the day, so lets hope she doesn't pester me tonight for supper, LOL. She had fun eating it and I thought I would share some pictures!

Really Mom? Your making me wait?!









Mmmmm..

























*more*


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

More "Mmmmm"


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yummmmmm! 









Looking a little plump are we?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

She has such a gorgeous coat!!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Great pics! Harleigh must be part Gene Simmons with that tongue! :tongue:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's one gorgeous pup you have there! Not looking plump at all, on the contrary, Harleigh looks great!


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Love the full licker shot!


----------

